# Substrate !! Substrate !! what to do?



## Aquafreak (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello

I have set up a 44 gallon corner tank and I started out in the following fashion. 

Fluval 304 and power head aquaclear 200 series

1" of peat moss as bottom layer
1" of spagnum peat fiber on top of this
1" to 1 1/2" of white filter sand on the very top

I live in a rural area and my water is from a deep well

PH value at startup is hanging 7.5 to 7.7

I have added some plants which I found in local ponds and rivers banks in the area. Cleaned them in a mild bleach solution and checked real closely for any unwanted's.

Water is a little brownish probably due to peat moss. 

Plan to start up DIY CO2 system tonight.

Am I heading in the right direction. No fish as of yet but plant on adding soon.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't have any experience using peat moss under sand, but 2" of peat/sphagum moss sure sounds like alot =D


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the peat moss should have been mixed 50:50 with some soil. The soil would have provided iron and manganese for the roots It probably would have also been good to mix some ground limestone with the soil-peat mix to provide calcium and keep the pH of the substrate from getting too low. Some plants like acid substrates, but plants from limestone regions generally are used to having a lot of calcium from old snail shells in their substrates.


----------



## Aquafreak (Jul 25, 2005)

*Thanks But*



SnyperP said:


> I don't have any experience using peat moss under sand, but 2" of peat/sphagum moss sure sounds like alot =D


What do you mean by "alot of =D" ???

I wish to understand more.

Thanks


----------



## weaver (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm pretty new to this stuff too, but most people only 'dust' the bottom of the aquarium with peat. As in, they don't even cover the bottom... you can still see glass thru the peat. 2 inches is -alot- compared to the norm. I think the main problem will be down the road when it starts to rot.

Blake


----------



## Aquafreak (Jul 25, 2005)

*I did a little fix*



weaver said:


> I'm pretty new to this stuff too, but most people only 'dust' the bottom of the aquarium with peat. As in, they don't even cover the bottom... you can still see glass thru the peat. 2 inches is -alot- compared to the norm. I think the main problem will be down the road when it starts to rot.
> 
> Blake


This peat that I used was mixed with soil and was identified as good for aquatic plants in direction and usages on the back of the package.

I will be using ferts and plan on adding fish to the mix. Should I start my CO2 immediatly or see how the plants are reacting to the tank.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Get that co2 pumpin`.  fertilize too.


----------



## Aquafreak (Jul 25, 2005)

brad said:


> Get that co2 pumpin`.  fertilize too.


Thanks brad

I'm planning on starting it tonight and then let it go tell the weekend see how it does. How can I tell if I have to much CO2 in the tank?. My plan is to have go through an air stone which will then get sucked in to my flu val 304 that should be sufficient to break it down into the water right?


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

You`ll need to check your ph and kh. Use Chuck Gadd`s calculator to find how much co2 you`ve got.

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It is my impression from reading here and elsewhere that Fluval filters don't like having bubbles of CO2 or any other gas in their inlets. I used a Fluval 304 for several years, but without bubbling CO2 in the inlet. I did occasionally have problems with getting it started when air would get into the inlet. If I am wrong, I hope someone corrects me. If so, when I set up my next tank, probably in September I will use my Fluval 104 with CO2 in the inlet.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Aquafreak said:


> Plan to start up DIY CO2 system tonight.
> 
> Am I heading in the right direction. No fish as of yet but plant on adding soon.


How much light do you have? Have you considered not doing CO2? I'm not discouraging you from CO2 if you have a good reason for it, but I've happily moved away from CO2 and all my tanks are doing better than when I had CO2. I have them all at 2 watts per gallon.

Good Luck, Bill


----------



## Aquafreak (Jul 25, 2005)

hoppycalif said:


> It is my impression from reading here and elsewhere that Fluval filters don't like having bubbles of CO2 or any other gas in their inlets. I used a Fluval 304 for several years, but without bubbling CO2 in the inlet. I did occasionally have problems with getting it started when air would get into the inlet. If I am wrong, I hope someone corrects me. If so, when I set up my next tank, probably in September I will use my Fluval 104 with CO2 in the inlet.


Well It works and works fine if you don't mind the gurggling sound it makes when enough air gets into the system and then comes out. I beleive I am going to try passing through my powerhead instead to see the difference. I find if you give your canister a little shake once a day to get rid of the air in it, it doesn't affect the filter any.

That's mpo anyways.


----------



## Aquafreak (Jul 25, 2005)

stcyrwm said:


> How much light do you have? Have you considered not doing CO2? I'm not discouraging you from CO2 if you have a good reason for it, but I've happily moved away from CO2 and all my tanks are doing better than when I had CO2. I have them all at 2 watts per gallon.
> 
> Good Luck, Bill


My lighting is 2 15W strips so I beleive if my calc is right i'm looking at .68w/ gallon which is not very high. But I plan on improving that. Somehow, someway, I'm sort of a DIY type of person so I'm looking at compact fluorescents and making my own canopy. Any suggesting I think I beleive I need somewhere in the 2.5 to 3 watts per gallon range???

:-s :-s :-s


----------



## georgedv (Jun 23, 2005)

*substrate w/potting mix*

I am getting ready to start a 55gal tank. i have read some where that potting mix is good too. Caution has to be taken not to use pot/mix that has no added fertilizers, or is "enriched". What I have is called cycle-gro and has no statements about anything added to it. Keep in mind that I will add fish to this tank. Does anyone have any kind of input on potting mix?

thanks


----------

